

Sex At Dawn Is Right - haidut
http://euraeka.com/articles/7783673-Sex-At-Dawn-Is-Right

======
tshtf
Actual URL: [http://www.overcomingbias.com/2010/10/sex-at-dawn-is-
right.h...](http://www.overcomingbias.com/2010/10/sex-at-dawn-is-right.html)

~~~
Natsu
All the submissions from euraeka.com seem to be redirects with clickbait
headlines.

